

13 Types of Shell (Some You Never Probably Heard About) - pavs
http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2007/12/12/13-types-of-shell-some-you-never-probably-heard-about/

======
bayareaguy
No list of shells would be complete without a brief mention of John Coker's
adventure shell: <http://nadvsh.sourceforge.net> (which among other tresures
included the fabled "wand of emacs").

